
Brave, a new web browser that automatically blocks all ads and trackers - thepoet
https://brave.com
======
davnn
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10938593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10938593)

------
NexusGS
So, it's a ad-blocker that replaces ads with their own ads... Nope, sorry, not
interested...

"The new Brave browser blocks the ads and trackers that slow you down, spend
your bandwidth, and invade your privacy. Then we put clean ads back, to fund
website owners and Brave users alike. Users can spend their funds to go ad-
free on their favorite sites."

------
rdslw
Yet another PayUsToLetThemSeeYourAds approach. With obligatory
ButWeWillDoMicroPayments sauce.

P.S. Its not new neither. Its simply build on chromium.

------
Namrog84
Just curious how is it different than an ad blocker in other browsers. At
least for the block ad part?

~~~
UweSchmidt
Their mission statement includes "...while growing ad revenue share for
content creators".

Also, currently you need mix and match a bunch of plugins, while monitoring
their reputation (see AdBlock).

